# first highspeed shots



## iamsneaky13 (Dec 25, 2010)

i got a camera axe Main Page - CameraAxe today.  it took me hours to put together, troubleshoot, invent, and finally use.  These are really the only two shots i got.  the last is just to show how well my flash can stop a paintball at 1/128 power.  the paintballs are going about 400 fps.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 25, 2010)

i think it is a slanted spray bottle(poison) in the first image; i liked the reflection from the bottle; i also liked the colourful splash in the second image ; i wonder whether a close up trim would work better for both these

Regards


----------



## Markw (Dec 25, 2010)

This could turn out to be increasingly interesting!  I can't wait to see when you get some that arent blurry.  Keep shooting with it! :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Dec 28, 2010)

I am having some issues with the camera axe. Actually it's the flashes fault. Anyways I am setting up a studio for highspeed so I won't have any new pictures for awhile....


----------



## changoleon (Dec 28, 2010)

#2:lmao:


----------

